# Instant Food



## Pabloz (Jun 24, 2012)

How about posting some of your favorite, always there, INSTANT munchies.

Stuff like:
Smoke oysters w/cayenne on crackers
Cottage cheese w/ cayenne on crackers
PBJ on marbled rye
Shrimp Ramen w/ red chili flakes or chipotle seasoning
Smoked Gruyere wrapped in proscuitto
Grilled ham and cheese

Id like to see some really exotic stuff to try. Sort of bored w/the same ole-same ole....ya know?

PZ


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 24, 2012)

When I think instant. I think Trader Joes. Peanut butter pretzels, macadamia lacies, mochi ice cream,good cheese selection including prosciutto wrapped smoked mozarella, roquefort,etc. with crackers,bread,grapes. Etc. etc. I know you are probably looking for recipes, but thought I would throw this out there.


----------



## Pabloz (Jun 24, 2012)

Yea...I forgot about TJ's stuff. Haven't been there in a while. Thanks for the reminder. Used to go there for wine, great tasting econo style.


----------



## Deckhand (Jun 24, 2012)

Pabloz said:


> Yea...I forgot about TJ's stuff. Haven't been there in a while. Thanks for the reminder. Used to go there for wine, great tasting econo style.



Glad I could remind you. I looked online to make sure they had them by you before I mentioned it. I am never bored with the food there.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 24, 2012)

Lately:
beemster cheese
garlic flavored sesame sticks
grapefruit juice, watered down, with a little bit of salt


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 24, 2012)

Potted meat mixed with Beanie Weenies. Well not any more, but it used to be a lunch staple for me 40 years ago.

Tuna fish salad.


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 25, 2012)

Humboldt Fog cheese (a ripened goat chese with a vegetable ash coating) with fig preserves on a water cracker. Unfortunately our local grocery doesn't carry the cheese, so I only get it once in a while. I might have to try some other goat cheese. Also smoked salmon and Snofrisk cheese on a water cracker--even better if you have some fresh chives to throw on top. 

Any good tasting combination you can throw in a frying pan tossed with pasta--as long as there's bacon/pancetta and garlic involved.

Rotisserie chicken from the grocery store. A guilty pleasure, but I love it with cheese and a bottle of wine.

Good quality deli ham tossed with greek dressing. Extra feta and olives are always a plus.

Pizza burritos--tortilla spread with sauce (you can use a good quality prefab sauce if you'd like) sprinkled with cheese and pizza toppings, tossed in the oven. Make 'em flat like a pizza or roll them up like a burrito.


----------



## jm2hill (Jun 25, 2012)

My real quick go to when I have very little time but need something (I'm talking minute or less)

PBJ on Rye;
Eggs in microwave;
Pizza in microwave;
Tomato Cucumber Salad;
Anything with humus.


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 25, 2012)

Lucretia, that's funny you mentioned snofrisk. I'm in Norway right now. 

Chips and salsa
Strawberries + Balsamic


----------



## Lucretia (Jun 25, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> Lucretia, that's funny you mentioned snofrisk. I'm in Norway right now.



Off to see Oivind? Or maybe his girlfriend? :wink:

Strawberries + dark brown sugar + sour cream

Hard salami, butter, and havarti on french bread

Chocolate bar + butter on french bread

Butter on thick slice of bread, sprinkled with dark chocolate chips & drizzled with honey, stuck in the oven until chocolate is soft

Cheese toast. Any cheese. Any good bread.

Tomato slices sprinkled with salt, pepper, oregano, drizzled with olive oil, topped with cheese, and stuck in the oven until cheese is melted.


----------



## SpikeC (Jun 25, 2012)

A slice of como bread toasted in a cast iron pan in olive oil till crispy around the edges, rubbed with a garlic clove.


----------



## bprescot (Jun 26, 2012)

Not sure if it's really instant, but toast, tomato, and avocado hit with a bit of cayenne and sea salt satisfies pretty dang well.


----------



## macmiddlebrooks (Jun 26, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> Lately:
> beemster cheese
> garlic flavored sesame sticks
> grapefruit juice, watered down, with a little bit of salt



Beemster...god I love that stuff. I used to work with a Dutch Chef and he used to break off a hunk every other night after service along with a few bottles of red and some toast points....mmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 26, 2012)

OH yeah. I just got a wedge of Beemster Graskaas last week. My toddler asked to eat it every day.


----------



## birdeye (Jun 26, 2012)

This thread is making me hungry.

Sourmilk in a bowl, mix in talkkuna flour and enjoy. Add berries or honey if you like it sweet. This is as instant as it gets, it's almost embarrassing to post this in a cooking forum.
Salted raw salmon (gravlax in Swedish) with dill and dark bread. Can be regular rye or that sweet syrupy stuff the swedes like. Put some cream cheese too.
Pickled cucumber with sour cream and honey. I was horrified when I first saw this on a plate but now I'm hooked. Clever Russians.

Not instant, but pretty quick, is red lentils with onion, crushed tomato and oregano. I don't know what it's properly called since it was originally just an emergency recipe. Can be used for anything in place of canned beans. Great with crackers, works with salad too.
Stir-fried vegetables with noodles.
Noodle soup, assuming you already have stock for the broth.
Pasta & green pesto.


----------

